# Summer sport coat/blazer help



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I need to start building a proper summer wardrobe, and I want to include summer coats or blazers. Here are the requirements:

1. I can afford, at the moment, one. So it has to be as versatile as possible.
2. It has to be dressy enough to be worn with a tie and nice slacks. Some of the chino blazers I see on the internet look a tad too informal. Or am I wrong about those chino blazers?
3. Can't be navy. My wife forbids me from wearing a navy blazer.
4. I'm open to any fabrics, although I'm guessing I should aim for unlined or partially lined.
5. I'm open to patterns, esp. if it enables me to break out of the khaki/navy hegemony over men's wear.

Here's a Brooks chino blazer:
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=308&Product_Id=1466744&Parent_Id=305&default_color=KHAKI&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

Brooks also has some nice summer blazers of different colors, patterns. So does Tyrwhitt. The question is ultimately, which pattern/color is best as a wardrobe foundation if we're exclusing navy?


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

I am curious what your wife has against navy. For the last 50 years I have been telling my customers that the most versatile jacket for a man is a navy blazer. It can be worn to functions where men are wearing suits and to functions where men are wearing chinos and polo shirts. You can find a weight than can be worn 12 months of the year! Since navy is out,the color and pattern suggestion should come from your wife.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree about the navy blazer's versatility. I think her problem with it is that it's ubiquitous. Indeed, it's a default uniform for many men in many instances. Perhaps because she's not American, she also sees it as an American peculiarity, and I think there's something to that, too. I must admit that I am sympathetic to the point of view. I mean, how many guys at any given occasion turn up with navy blazers, blue shirts, and khaki pants? And since I really don't know how to dress, the temptation would be strong to wear precisely that outfit.

Actually, I'm thinking that non-navy blue might be a good option. Tyrwhit, for example, has a "mid" blue coat that is rather distinctive:
https://www.ctshirts.co.uk/men's-outerwear/men's-blazers-and-jackets/Mid--blue-modern-jacket?q=gbpdefault||BL024MDB|||||||||||||

I also think this is spiffy:
https://www.ctshirts.co.uk/men's-outerwear/men's-blazers-and-jackets/Summer-tweed-large-check-jacket?q=gbpdefault||JK035SND|||||||||||||


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

tocqueville said:


> I can afford, at the moment, one. So it has to be as versatile as possible
> 
> I agree about the navy blazer's versatility. I think her problem with it is that it's ubiquitous. Indeed, it's a default uniform for many men in many instances.
> 
> Actually, I'm thinking that non-navy blue might be a good option. Tyrwhit, for example, has a "mid" blue coat that is rather distinctive.


While I fully understand and agree that it is extremely important to keep the wife happy (anyone who has ever dealt with an unhappy one will understand this), I think that the one thing that you DO NOT want here is a jacket that is "distinctive" since it will be your only one for the time being. In the position that you are in at present the most ubiquitous jacket that you can find will be your best choice. This would be the navy blazer.

Keep in mind that if you wear something that stands out in any way it will be readily noticed if you wear it more than once within a short period of time while something like a navy blazer will go unnoticed in this regard. Just change up the shirt, tie, and pants and it will look like you are wearing something different every day; and since there are many different shirt, tie, and pants combinations that go with the navy blazer you have a lot of options.

Personally I think that your best option would be to get your wife on board with the navy blazer if that's possible. I would remind her that even though she sees this as an "American peculiarity," the fact is that you are in America and you know the old saying; when in Rome-----. Good luck.

Cruiser


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Listen to Paul Winston he knows what he is talking about. Consider getting a new wife.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

As it is going to be your only sport coat for the meantime, I'd suggest getting a colour that flatters you the most: if you have blonde hair, light skin, etc, purchase a camel-coloured jacket; if you have mid- to dark-brown/black hair, etc, then perhaps a dark PofW jacket.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

[/URL]
photo by davidreeves1979, on Flickr[/IMG]

Always been partial to puppy tooth. good with black or grey trousers.

DAVID REEVES MODERN ENGLISH TAILOR

Check out My Blog:

https://davidreevesbespoke.wordpress.com/


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Care to explain what puppy tooth is? I've seen it in product descriptions, but I've yet to see a definition.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Another advantage of navy blue: It looks good against the skin, no matter what color your skin is. Light grey (for example) doesn't work for everyone -- most colors don't.

Dudes typically overlook this criterion.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

tocqueville said:


> Care to explain what puppy tooth is? I've seen it in product descriptions, but I've yet to see a
> 
> You can't really see it in my picture but it's a black and white plaid that is smaller than dogstooth. From a distance it tends to look light grey. Houndstooth is the largest pattern of this kind.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Tocquueville, check-out this example of a black-and-white puppy tooth sport jacket from Austin Reed. I actually had bought this on-line, but sent it back as its 'classic' fit was a bit roomy on me. A nice jacket, however. Unfortunately, Austin Reed (UK) don't do international deliveries.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

That's a nice jacket.

Why is a black and white puppy tooth more versatile than a simple grey?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> 3. Can't be navy. My wife forbids me from wearing a navy blazer.


Come home one night wearing this;

then she will beg you to wear the blue blazer!!


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> Why is a black and white puppy tooth more versatile than a simple grey?


I don't know if it is as such. Because it has a patterm, albeit a small one, it could restrict you choice of shirt and tie.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Oct 25, 2009)

Buy yourself a really nice navy blazer that will be an anchor in your wardrobe for years, and at the same time, get her an exceptionally nice dress, _one she is sure to love_, and go home with them and tell her you hope you didnt go overboard, but if she thinks you did, you can take "them" back. That should solve the problem.


----------



## dmac (Jun 30, 2006)

Your wife might be more opposed to the traditional brass buttoned navy blazer than any navy sport coat at all. I've seen some pretty cool solid navy seersucker jackets in a sporty cut that don't have that boys-at-prep-school look that I think a lot of wives fear more than navy itself. You might want to ask her.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

tocqueville said:


> That's a nice jacket.
> 
> Why is a black and white puppy tooth more versatile than a simple grey?


 A simple grey looks like the jacket to a suit that has lost its pants. A black/white mini check says sports coat.
By the way. all three of the BB jackets you referenced look good. As Mr Jenezen suggests, get which ever goes best with your skin tone. You won't beat the price.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> I agree about the navy blazer's versatility. I think her problem with it is that it's ubiquitous. Indeed, it's a default uniform for many men in many instances. Perhaps because she's not American, she also sees it as an American peculiarity, and I think there's something to that, too. I must admit that I am sympathetic to the point of view. I mean, how many guys at any given occasion turn up with navy blazers, blue shirts, and khaki pants? And since I really don't know how to dress, the temptation would be strong to wear precisely that outfit.


If, as you say, this will be the only summer weight jacket in your wardrobe for a time, a navy blazer is absolutely the most versatile option.

Buy a nice one, avoid the brass buttons, and _learn _to dress! (That is what you are here for, after all.)

The most versatile and most often worn summer-weight jacket in my wardrobe is a navy blazer. I own several but the one I prefer to wear is a very lightweight E Zegna, with a nice cut, a dark navy color and subtle, silver-black buttons. 
The combinations of colors of slacks and shirts that can be worn with it are almost limitless, so I can wear it two or three times a week without it seeming as though I am wearing the same thing again, and I _never_ wear it with a blue shirt and khakis.

The versatility of a navy blazer is in sharp contrast to a jacket like this one which you link to:

which would be good for not much more than four wearings throughout the entire summer.
...And you would not be much better off with the "distinctive" mid-blue jacket you also link to. "Distinctive" means it stands out in people's minds.. and thus they will notice repeated wearings.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I knew the brass buttons issue would be the next phase of this conversation


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL, my wife had the brass button issue years ago. I had them removed and replaced.


Joe Beamish said:


> I knew the brass buttons issue would be the next phase of this conversation


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

Joe Beamish said:


> I knew the brass buttons issue would be the next phase of this conversation


Yeah it always goes there, yet I would argue the majority of the blazers sold are brass buttoned blazers... Guess it brings up bad childhood memories or something.

I wear my tradly 3/2 brass bottoned blazers with pride - university, flannel, hopsack... wow 3 of them...


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Why is it that so many responses want Mr. T to get a navy blazer in spite of his wife's aversion to one? He asked for alternatives, not exhortations to ignore her. Pleasing one's wife, if it can be done without extreme adverse consequences, is one of the most important things a man can do. To displease her over a trifle is about the stupidist.


----------



## Percy Blakeney (Apr 17, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> Pleasing one's wife, if it can be done without extreme adverse consequences, is one of the most important things a man can do. To displease her over a trifle is about the stupidist.


Very good advice.

That being said, I find myself largely persuaded; that is, I share(d) Mrs. tocqueville's prejudice for the navy blazer, especially of the brass-buttoned variety. I've never stopped to really figure out why, but I do know that it's not necessarily the blazer, _per se_, so much as the entire blazer/khaki ensemble. I'm intrigued by the following comment:



Checkerboard 13 said:


> The combinations of colors of slacks and shirts that can be worn with it are almost limitless, so I can wear it two or three times a week without it seeming as though I am wearing the same thing again, and I _never_ wear it with a blue shirt and khakis.


I'm in the beginning stages of trying to improve (and reconstruct) my wardrobe. It is my hope that with a few versatile garments I can create something of a modular selection. I'll be sure to keep my eyes peeled for the navy blazer being worn in a way that defies my preconceptions.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Are you a 40R??? If so then see these...https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...mmer-sportcoats-40R-and-Cordovan-pennies-10D!:icon_smile:


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I just bought my second sport coat. I decided a long time ago that I wanted a light grey one. I had to be made well. I originally thought I wanted it in lightweight wool, but since its so damn hot here anyway, I don't think I will wear it in the summer anyway; therefore I threw away that requirement. It still had to be made well.

So, when a herringbone light grey Brioni sport coat came up in my size for a great price, I pounced on it.

Other than a sort of gray, I'm not sure what would be as versatile. Maybe a big check if your older, but honestly, if your younger, big checks look out of place due to age. Not sure why, but they do.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

There are several possibilities:

1. A gray herringbone or hounds-tooth in a silk mix or tropical wool. It's a good look, but I'm not sure how sure you are to find one in a good summer weight.

2. White/Cream -- I desperately wish I had bought this when they had it in my size. Now, the light color will limit you to dark pants (I don't think it will play with khaki trousers), but it's incredibly sharp and will go anywhere (anywhere you're not eating BBQ, that is).

3. Navy Sport Coat -- if you can get approval for something navy without brass, a linen in blue would be good.

A brown jacket will look good but probably not be as versatile (hard to pair with khakis and with less dress-up potential probably than white). You might also consider a pincord or seersucker, but I think those also probably are on the lower end of the versatility spectrum.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

As for the "American peculiarity" of a navy blazer, when I was in Copenhagen in summer, almost every male was wearing a navy blazer and grey flannels. Of course, this was many years ago, but I was told that it was intended to follow the British summer fashion. Just saying.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Titus_A said:


> 2. White/Cream -- I desperately wish I had bought this when they had it in my size. Now, the light color will limit you to dark pants (I don't think it will play with khaki trousers), but it's incredibly sharp and will go anywhere (anywhere you're not eating BBQ, that is).


That is sharp! Too bad its probably not so sharp outside of summer.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Come home one night wearing this;
> 
> then she will beg you to wear the blue blazer!!


I'll say it again....I like that one.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Blueboy1938 said:


> As for the "American peculiarity" of a navy blazer, when I was in Copenhagen in summer, *almost every male was wearing a navy blazer and grey flannels.*


Sounds like you might have been at a security guard's convention.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Titus_A said:


> 1. A gray herringbone or hounds-tooth in a silk mix or tropical wool. It's a good look, but I'm not sure how sure you are to find one in a good summer weight.


Here's a silk check I break out for Spring/Summer;


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> 1. I can afford, at the moment, one. So it has to be as versatile as possible.
> 2. It has to be dressy enough to be worn with a tie and nice slacks. Some of the chino blazers I see on the internet look a tad too informal. Or am I wrong about those chino blazers?
> 3. Can't be navy. My wife forbids me from wearing a navy blazer.
> 4. I'm open to any fabrics, although I'm guessing I should aim for unlined or partially lined.
> 5. I'm open to patterns, esp. if it enables me to break out of the khaki/navy hegemony over men's wear.


I understand where you're coming from. Your wife is Chilean, yes? My wife is from Central Europe, and she has the same stated disdain for the quintessential American navy blazer. Nevertheless, it's a uniform of sorts in the US, so I own one. I did replace the gaudy brass buttons with more understated antique silver buttons, so she hates it less (as to do I - brass buttons are fugly), but she still hates it.

Further digging on my part uncovered that it's not the navy jacket she objects to, it's the metal buttons, AND it's the "khaki/navy hegemony," as you so aptly put it. The navy jacket/khaki trousers look screams "middle-aged American robot" at her European sensibilities.

Nevertheless, navy is the one color that really blends with almost everything, and doesn't leave a memorable impression, so you can wear it all the time and no one will ever consciously note that it's the same jacket you wore yesterday. I bought a navy sportcoat with side vents and horn buttons, and I make a point to never wear it with beige or tan cotton trousers, so there's never a khaki/navy association. Wife never objects.

I also took this sportcoat with me on my recent trip to Chile, and wore it for several days and every evening. Unlike a metal-buttoned navy blazer, which would have been totally out of place in Chile, my navy sportcoat fit right in, especially since I did not wear beige/tan trousers with it - my trousers were variously gray, light blue, or the dreaded denim jeans (on a couple of nights).

The only other sportcoat color that might be somewhat unmemorable is tan, but all you'd be doing when wearing a tan sportcoat is reversing the khaki/navy hegemony to a navy/khaki hegemony :smile:

So, just buy a navy sportcoat, or buy a navy blazer and replace the metal buttons with horn, and NEVER wear beige or tan trousers with it. Tell your wife that my German wife approves of this approach :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Racer said:


> Further digging on my part uncovered that it's not the navy jacket she objects to, it's the metal buttons, AND it's the "khaki/navy hegemony," as you so aptly put it. The navy jacket/khaki trousers look screams "middle-aged American robot" at her European sensibilities.


The next time I express my disdain for Black-clad Euro's, I'd appreciate it if my attitude be attributed to my "American sensibility" as oppsed to say, my hateful and xenophobic bigotry!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

tocqueville said:


> I need to start building a proper summer wardrobe, and I want to include summer coats or blazers. Here are the requirements:
> .....
> 3. Can't be navy. My wife forbids me from wearing a navy blazer.
> ........


LOL. Indeed I must be truly blessed, for my wife offered no complaint regarding navy blazers...until I had four hanging in my closet and set out shopping for a fifth!  Seriously, I don't think I could go on (sartorially speaking) without a navy blazer in the closet on on my frame!


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Racer said:


> The navy jacket/khaki trousers look screams "middle-aged American robot" at her European sensibilities.


Interesting: khaki and a blazer screams "high school" to me, but maybe that's my boys-school alumnus sensibilities. I can't say that I see many middle-aged men wear this, in fact.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

Titus_A said:


> Interesting: khaki and a blazer screams "high school" to me, but maybe that's my boys-school alumnus sensibilities. I can't say that I see many middle-aged men wear this, in fact.


Oh, I agree 100% with you. IME most middle-aged American robots wear their navy blazers with jeans. :devil:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Titus_A said:


> Interesting: khaki and a blazer screams "high school" to me, but maybe that's my boys-school alumnus sensibilities. I can't say that I see many middle-aged men wear this, in fact.


That's interesting because during the many years that I worked at the Federal Building in Nashville and roamed the downtown streets, navy blazers with either khakis or gray pants were everywhere. The navy/khaki combination was well represented among middle aged men, not to mention younger and older men.

The reason that I noticed this is because I usually wore a navy blazer and khaki pants about twice a week back then. I like it because the cotton pants make for a good easy to maintain business casual look that can be changed easily by simply changing the shirt and tie, and just about any shirt and tie will go with it.

I think that the key to a successful wardrobe when you have a limited number of pieces is to select those items that are the most versatile, but the least distinctive at the same time. Someone on a limited budget can create a lot of different looks with shirts and ties paired with the navy/khaki combination. And since shirts and ties are usually less expensive than jackets and pants, I think that this is the wiser way to go until one can acquire additional jackets and pants in more exciting colors and patterns.

Cruiser


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

A navy blazer with khakis can look awful or marvelous depending on all the usual factors. If the same degree of smoove is brought to the ensemble that (typically) young dudes bring to other clothes (that is, not baggy, flabby and frumpy), it can look confident and classic. I hate to call out TripEnglish on the Trad board, but he does it very well, as did Brownshoe before he evidently graduated from all this forum nonsense.

OR you can look like a shriner at a convention in cleveland. I say this because I happened to be staying at the same hotel as participants at such a convention last year. Or maybe it was milwaukee, I forget. Hundreds of big blazers draping down to the ends of the thumbs, and lots of huge khakis pooling around the shoes.


----------



## Billdo (Apr 17, 2011)

tocqueville said:


> I need to start building a proper summer wardrobe, and I want to include summer coats or blazers. Here are the requirements:
> 
> 1. I can afford, at the moment, one. So it has to be as versatile as possible.
> 2. It has to be dressy enough to be worn with a tie and nice slacks. Some of the chino blazers I see on the internet look a tad too informal. Or am I wrong about those chino blazers?
> ...


Let that chino blazer stay on the rack, please! Do not know what to tell you since you are going on strike against Navy. Your second one should be linen.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

There's definitely something to this. I spent today at the National Zoo and tried to see if I could pick out particular outfits that stood out as bad. The truth is that it's the man who makes the clothes and not the opposite, at least when it comes to conventional clothing. Some looked great in a t-shirt in jeans. Some looked horrible. The difference? Fit. Grooming. The presence or absence of a gut. Still, the spectacle of so many people in blue blazers and khaki pants makes me reluctant to slip into the herd.



Joe Beamish said:


> A navy blazer with khakis can look awful or marvelous depending on all the usual factors. If the same degree of smoove is brought to the ensemble that (typically) young dudes bring to other clothes (that is, not baggy, flabby and frumpy), it can look confident and classic. I hate to call out TripEnglish on the Trad board, but he does it very well, as did Brownshoe before he evidently graduated from all this forum nonsense.
> 
> OR you can look like a shriner at a convention in cleveland. I say this because I happened to be staying at the same hotel as participants at such a convention last year. Or maybe it was milwaukee, I forget. Hundreds of big blazers draping down to the ends of the thumbs, and lots of huge khakis pooling around the shoes.


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

I do this once in a while. Usually while traveling.



Racer said:


> Oh, I agree 100% with you. IME most middle-aged American robots wear their navy blazers with jeans. :devil:


----------



## Poindexter (Jul 22, 2010)

Racer said:


> Oh, I agree 100% with you. IME most middle-aged American robots wear their navy blazers with jeans. :devil:











And yet, and yet.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Are there any issues with pairing a cotton jacket with wool pants? Are there kinds of cotton jackets that can only work with cotton pants?


----------



## Montague (Apr 9, 2011)

*New Casual Summer Sport Coat*

I just discovered a website, www.americansuitstore, that sells a line called Hardwick, apparently an old American made company. I bought a soft navy blazer, nice natural shoulder with no padding and open patch pockets and made of 100% cotton....love it and it was priced at $195.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> Are there any issues with pairing a cotton jacket with wool pants? Are there kinds of cotton jackets that can only work with cotton pants?


The only people I have ever heard say not to do this are people who I knew for a fact were entirely clueless about men's clothes. Maybe someone will come along after me, say the same thing, and thus falsify my statement, but for right now it's the case.

I don't think there is anything wrong with mixing fibers. Put a poplin, seersucker, or pincord jacket with tropical wool trousers. Maybe if you were to get one of those entirely unstructured cotton numbers that J. Crew sells, the sort of shirt-cum-jacket approach, you might want to stick with putting it above chinos. But short of that, you shouldn't have a problem so long as the wool pants and cotton jacket are appropriate for the same season. (Tweed and seersucker may be a bit odd.)


----------



## Virginia-Style (Oct 21, 2010)

The Brooks Brother's blog has a good article on several ways to wear a navy suit, basically wearing it 3 days in a row but with different combination. I used to avoid navy as I felt everyone else was wearing it, but as I've learned, you can certainly stand out with a nice blazer, especially one that fits! If I was young and could do things over again, I would have gone to a tailor and had him make me a navy sport coat... I agree with most of the comments posted that it is truly worth the investment. I would then recommend Ebay or something along those lines for used ties, since budget was mentioned as an issue. I'm not interested in used underwear, but a used tie, dry cleaned, and you are on your way. Then you can focus on shirt, tie, pocket square combinations all the time wearing a sport coat that fits you perfectly... jeans, corduroys, linen pants, etc... Hard to think what doesn't work with a navy sport coat - and people will notice the accessories... 

If you go a different way (like I did years ago) you will soon learn that the sport coat you thought was unique and cool, has become extremely repetitious as it does exactly what you wanted it too - stand out! And since money is an issue, you will be stuck, and as I felt, everyone noticed I wore the same thing over and over again because it was all I owned and it stood out... 

I tried the BB advice, and wore my navy suit to conference and made the adjustments between day and night time and I was complimented by several ladies about how nicely I dressed. Not one of them noticed or asked if I was wearing the same thing, when I really was... but different shirt/ tie / pocket square combos made me look like I was always dressing differently. And my suitcase was light too...

Good luck!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

arkirshner said:


> Why is it that so many responses want Mr. T to get a navy blazer in spite of his wife's aversion to one? He asked for alternatives, not exhortations to ignore her. Pleasing one's wife, if it can be done without extreme adverse consequences, is one of the most important things a man can do. To displease her over a trifle is about the stupidist.


You call being banned from wearing a Navy blazer with beautifully gleaming brass buttons for life a trifle? Being forced to never own--by overwhelming consensus--the most versatile jacket a man can possess...a trifle? A veritable wardrobe one can carry in a suitcase, a trifle? I think not, sir. Like most sensible men, I yield to the wife on most matters. I do not, however, allow her to dictate what I wear. I insist on choosing which skins I will don when going out to bring down the Mastedon on which we will feast for the winter.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

^^^ What Salty said. Pick your battles, but by no means give up the good fight.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Saltydog said:


> You call being banned from wearing a Navy blazer with beautifully gleaming brass buttons for life a trifle? Being forced to never own--by overwhelming consensus--the most versatile jacket a man can possess...a trifle? A veritable wardrobe one can carry in a suitcase, a trifle? I think not, sir. Like most sensible men, I yield to the wife on most matters. I do not, however, allow her to dictate what I wear. I insist on choosing which skins I will don when going out to bring down the Mastodon on which we will feast for the winter.


LOL. That you have wife who will defer to you on such matters means you have found a great woman. That you will face a Mastodon for her means she also got a pretty good deal.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Racer said:


> The navy jacket/khaki trousers look screams "middle-aged American robot" at her European sensibilities.


As I was getting dressed this morning I couldn't help but remember this thread. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> As I was getting dressed this morning I couldn't help but remember this thread. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other than the brass buttons* and the solid-color shirt**, that looks a lot like what I wore yesterday. Sometimes it's useful to look like a middle-aged American robot 

(* I prefer silver buttons, and ** my shirt was white with blue stripes plus patterned tie)


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^^
See there, Cruiser. You validated all those Eupropean sensibilities! You are American (I assume, though I haven't seen your birth certificate) and--since I believe we are the same age i can say--middle aged. However, I wear the same get up on a very regular basis and I don't think either of us is a robot. They all tend to look a bit mechanical. Did R2D2 have a nationality I wonder?


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Cruiser, I'm not normally a fan of the navy blazer/brass buttons, but that works really well on you, I have to say.


----------

